# IUI GIRLS PART 134



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Love and  to all


H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005                                               

                                               

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                

                                                                                                   
                                                         
                                                   
Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky!  Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert  Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg  
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!


2ww Baby Makers        
              
              
                                           
Sair 17.11.05
Jo9 22.11.05
Struthie 22.11.05
Deb30 23.11.05
Bodia 24.11.05
Moomin 28.11.05
Perky Pinky 29.11.05
SarahJJ 30.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                       

      
                  
Minow
Dillydolly                             
Ipswichbabe


Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!            

                       
KellyL                     
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
CathyA - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right back at ya Holly !!!!


                          

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Just popping off now for my scan so I'll log on once I'm home.

 Kelly

xx's to all and special birthday wishes to Babyfish and Katrinar   

H xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

julie - i know ive not been posting here that long, but i'll miss you, you welcomed me onto this thead, best of luck with the IVF                 

just a quickie today cos im trying to get ready for my 1st xmas night out, hope you all are well,

deborahxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quickie to say hello to you all!!

I'm back from sunny Vegas, and severely jet lagged.......the holiday was good, I don't think I'd go back to vegas again, (not my sort of place) but the Grand Canyon was amazing....absolutely mindblowing...after a wonderful, peaceful, beautiful day walking around the South Rim of the Canyon, we got the call from my Dad to let me know my Grandmother had passed on....I just hope her journey had been as lovely as ours!! ( She had died before, and was brought back, but always said it was the most peaceful experience, so I have every faith it was!)

Got my IVF start-up meeting on Monday and Grandmothers funeral on Tuesday so it should be a good week.....not to mention the fact I pick up my wedding dress tomorrow from Cambridge - only 3 weeks to go!! Arggghhhhh!!

Everyone going to the meet tomorrow - have fun, sorry I couldn't be there, but I'll be thinking of you, and looking forward to the news when you get back...


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

creaky - sorry to hear about your Grandmother, but what a lovely thought, both of you journeying at the same time   for the funeral on tues...

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Creaky - so sorry your Grandmother passed on.  I know you expected it but it's always hard when they go   I think you're right - her near death experience can certainly reassure us and I hope she will meet a special angel to send you soon.  Good luck for your next steps!

Oooh Deb - posh party doo tonight!  Bet you look just as glam as your wedding day photo!  Have a lovely night out!!

Petal  - kisses for you hunny.

To our special 2ww'ers  Sair (any news hunny?), Jo9, Struthie (not long now!!), Deb, Bodia, Moomin, and Perks -             

Always loves to Molly and KJ

Just a quickie from me - firstly THANK YOU all so much for wishing me luck today.  It is so much easier to take this journey when you know you're not taking the path on your own.  You're all very special and have so much to deal with, but the strength you have and the support you show is unfailing.  

News from me - everything is just as it should be and I'm starting stimming jabs tonight.  

    

 Katrinar and Babyfish - have a lovely celebration   

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - that is fab news, have been thinking about you all day.

See ya tomorrow.  Leaving here about 4.30pm so should be there about 6.30pm

Take care and good luck with injections tonight.

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

WHOOO HOOO!  Thanks Katherine!  Lookin fwd to it very much  

H xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

My DH (Richard) is to, keeps asking me lots of questions about everyone!! Still not sure what to wear, skirt or trousers, jumper or top..... so many decisions..... something that is loose around the waist.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well no news from me yet.  I'm sure AF is on her way have been getting tummy cramps for a few days now but at least I have felt a bit braver today at knicker checking... was completely avoiding it yesterday, didn't dare look!!!  I left work fairly early yesterday cos I was convinced it had started and as I was walking to my car i saw my amazing friend who does the reiki healing.  She really does seem to turn up when you most need her!  A colleague was feeling down last week and this same friend happened to pop in to school that day.  I had a quick chat with her and I felt much better, I had been on the verge of tears walking to my car.  I won't bother testing yet cos I've had the cyclogest so will wait til next week if I get that far with no AF.  

Julie - so sorry to hear that you are leaving us.  Thank you so much for making me feel so welcome here...I mill miss you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with IVF.

Struthie - thinking of you.  Good luck with the testing in a few days.  Are you feeling hopeful or do you have any AF symptoms?

Moomin - please try to keep thinking positively hun...I know it's easier said than done!!!!  It really is too early for you to know anything yet.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Are you only going to have 2 IUIs?

Jilly - Hooray!!  Hopefully you'll be able to have some time off now, hope you new member of staff is ok.  

KJ - your first night didn't sound too bad.  Hope you didn't come home to too many wees and poos!!!!

Holly - Good luck with your jabs tonight.

Deborah - have a fab night out.  DP and I are going out for dinner tonight with friends and although I'm looking forward to it cos it's so bloody cold part of me just wants to stay in!!!

Creaky - Sorry to hear about you Gran.  Glad you had a fab holiday.  The Grand Canyon truly is the most awesome sight isn't it.  Did you have a helicopter flight over it?  DP and I did in the summer and it was so amazing I nearly cried.  I was sat next to the pilot (who was quite gorgeous!!!)  and I had a fab view!!!!   Of the Canyon!!!!!!

Hope those of you who are going have a fab time at the meet sooo wish I was coming.

Take care and have a fab weekend

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well I totally up ended my hole wardrobe to find something to wear that A)doesnt show me pants off when I sit down and B) wont burst at the seems after the meal  

I am wearing black trousers,black top and gold,slittery(ish)cosy shrug cardie thingie!!! Dh is wearing navy shirt and Jeans!!Why is it sssooo easy for the men  

Packed Oliver's bag too as he is off to my sisters,gonna miss him but it will be worth it to meet you guys   

Creaky-glad your back hunny,so sorry to hear about your gran   thinking of you loads,we will all have a drink for you tomorrow night!!!

Sair-we are all trying to keep the wicked witch from visiting you hunny   

Katherine-just hit me if I call you moomin tomorrow,its kinda stuck with me  cant wait!!!

The lady at the hotel who has sorted it all for me asked if we were all paying seperatly,so I said yes as I didnt know how we would do it,hope thats ok!!! Hopefully this time tomorrow we will be a bit tipsy 

Holly-so happy everything is going to plan for you hunny!! Really hoping its 1st time lucky  

Love to all

Just off to charge my camera batteries  so we can post some pics next week

Kelly

ps-ooh forgot to say I have got a little job(temporary) delivering phone books,not brill money but it all helps and it keeps me busy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - don't worry if you call me Moomin won't tell you off, that is what DH calls me!!!  Glad I know what you are wearing, think I am going to wear my brown linen skirt, with my boots and not sure what top, might have to nip into town tomorrow and buy something new. Looked in Asda's this afternoon, but nothing!

Thanks for saying camera, I must find mine. I am sure DH will be tipsey this time tomorrow.  I won't be as I am driving and I don't drink!

See you tomorrow, can't wait

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Can someone do me a favour as I only have a minute as been gassing to Kim, on the introducing thread jadejade has posted for the first time and I would hate her post to be lost, could someone welcome and direct her here, please ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - I will go and do it now for you


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just passing through to say a few hellos:  

Julie I will really miss you  

Babyfish, you are right and I didn't think you were on your soapbox at all. Thanks for your advice & happy birthday.

Kellydallard, outfit sounds wicked hun, wish I could see you for real! 

Katherine, I think Moomin is a very cute nickname. Is it after the little Swedish moomins?

CatsPJs, how are you today?  

Creaky, welcome back, but sorry to hear your sad news. It will be an important week & I hope it all goes smoothly.

Jilly, have a well deserved rest now  

Struthie, hope your 2ww is going well. 

Sair, fingers crossed  
   HAVE A LOVELY TIME AT THE MEET     

Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Perky

Yes it is.  DH has always called me that ever since we have been together.... sometimes it is Moomin and sometimes it is Moomintroll..  Bless him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Katherine

xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Aww how sweet. My first boyfriend used to call me moomin after the moomin trolls too!
Perky


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly is that a slittery or glittery top you're wearing??

omg didnt realise we were dressing up  wot no jeans? have to get me skates on and dig something out....

kj x

ps all quiet in the kitchen lol


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,


Kj-I meant to put glittery,its only got a tiny bit of sparkle  dont worry,I was gonna wear my jeans but I figured my trousers stretch more  

Morning Moomintroll   told michael lastnight its just him and your lovely dh,think he is trying to plan an escape to the pub ,so watch your man and I will watch mine,or they might run off,actually no sod it,we wont notice if they dissapear will we   

Nearly forgot tp pack my straighteners   SCARY HAIR

Kelly x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all, 

katrinar - have a very happy birthday today    

creaky - hi, dont think ive spoken to you before, im sorry to hear about your gran though, what a lovely thing to say about your journeying together

sair - in know its hard. but think positive, i keep saying to my friends who know that i'll know either way by wednesday cos thats when my period is due, and they keep saying that its not due, thats keeping me positive

kellydallard - your outfit sound lovely, have a fab night 

hope you all have a fab night tonight

debsxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Katrinar*   
have a fab day!

kj x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Warning: I AM ABOUT TO RANT

I am going 
Waiting for boiler man as house is cold and no hot water again.

DH is giving me a really hard time. He took in his own crutches and has been using them against medical advice, is refusing all painkillers because he want's to be tough and as a result didn't sleep last night. The nurses phoned me to talk some sense into him and he phoned me from what sounded like the station asking me to come and get him. He is such a big pain right now and I feel so stressed out. AARGH.
To top it all, we have spent a small fortune and had plumbers, plasterers and other assorted rip off workmen because of ongoing damp which had got better but today is really bad again. I can't have him home to damp house which is falling apart. I'm trying to stay calm but really finding it hard. I've got a job interview next Friday and I so need to read up on all this stuff for it but can't concentrate. Sorry to unload on here, but I really want my IUI to work and just can't see it happening if I don't chill out a bit. 
Thanks for listening.
Unperky Perky


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

perky-sorry you are having a rough time at the moment.when things go wrong(ie workman and dh's driving you mad)it seems to appen all at once.take some time out for yourself and do something that you like
good luck for your job interview

happy birthday katriar hope you have a great day

god it is quite on here,hope you ladies are having a great time with the meet 

debs-    

love petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I would see how everyone is today, very quiet on here guess the majority of people are either at the hotel already, for the meet, or are on there way.  We are leaving in about 30 mins.  Can't wait......

Katrinar -     Hope you have a good one.

Perky - Sounds like you are having a bit of a time of it all at the moment, sending you lots of   , hope you get your heating/boiler sorted soon.  Why is it men can be so stubbon?  

Debs - how are you doing?

Sair - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else, well I really must go and get ready, still not sure what to wear, apart from something warm, as I am freezing.  Also got a bloody cold, why when I am going out for the evening, oh well it won't stop me!

Speak to you all tomorrow, have a good evening

Love#

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Girls
Thinking of you at the meet and looking forward to hearing all about it.
Hope you all had a wonderful evening.
There in spirit.
Perky


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

hi all,

Am new (and nervous) posting to ff but have been reading for while. Had  IUI 12/11 with clomid/hcg. Am now in horrible 2ww, due to test 26/11. Myself and DP nervous +++, Ist attempt. Been reading that hcg can cause false positive with HPT, so am doubly scared that BFP will turn into a BFN. Has anyone else come across this? Thanks


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Lisa, and welcome to the boards.  You'll find the weekends a lot quieter than it normally is, particularly tonight as a lot of the girls are meeting up for a fun night out.  Rest assured though that there's always someone about, and we all do our best to help each other keep going - especially during the dreaded 2ww!  I'm not an expert but so long as you don't test early, the HCG should be out of your system and so shouldn't give you a false positive.  SO DON'T TEST EARLY!  

Perky - sorry you're having such an awful time of it.  Just what you needed - the heat going off and DH acting up.  Did he discharge himself from hospital?  Hope you're all cosy in a duvet to keep the chills away!

Creaky - so sorry to hear about your grandmother. I know her passing wasn't totally unexpected but its still horrible all the same.   

Katrina - hope you had a great birthday xx

Debs - hope you're doing well.

Sarah - hope you're doing OK and keeping as positive as you possibly can be at testing time.  Tons of   and     to you xx

KJ - hope Caleb is settling in well and you're getting loads of great puppy cuddles!

To all the ladies at the meet, hope you had a great evening and the headaches aren't too bad tomorrow!

Talk soon

xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

lisa401-welcome to ff and don't be nervous,everyone is realy nice here and will help you loads along the way,not only with fertility but with the rest of your life too  good luck for your two weeks  

luv petal b


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

I'm on day 4 on 2ww & going a bit crazy    Trying to keep my mind off it but not working at all!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Sarahjj
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes had a good night last night some friends and family over had a wee drink.

Babyfish   hope you have a good one.

Welcome to ff lisa everyone is so welcome and help you through the 2ww, I havent had that yet myself do to problems with my 1st one and the girls have helped me no end.    for 2ww.

Creaky sorry to hear about your grandmother  

Perky you seem to having a tough time of it, hope heating is sorted and DH does what hes told  .

Good luck to those on the 2ww    .

Hope everyone on the meet had a great time and didn't get to drunk.

Lots of love Katrina


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

All

Just popping on to say have started spotting today so definitely a BFN.

I’ve booked to see my cons on Weds to talk about the endo type pains I’ve had again, and see if we can do just 2 IUIs before IVF, as if I do have endo it seems pointless to do 3 IUIs.  I’m also going to talk to him about maybe having a laparoscopy, which I’m a bit scared about but prepared to go through if it will help me reach my end goal, but I want to understand how far back it would put me on tx.

Just need a few days to myself, but will be back on towards the end of the week when I’m feeling a bit stronger.

Hope you all had a good night out & love and luck to all.
Fishy – thx for the pm, will catch up with you later in the week.

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon Everyone.

Jo - Sorry to hear that you have started spotting.  When were you due to test?  Perhaps   won't show in her full glory.

Babyfish  - Happy Birthday for today, hope you have a fab day.   

Katrinar - Glad you had a good birthday - we were thinking of you last night

Perky - How are you feeling today?  Got your heating sorted yet?  And have you sorted out DH?

Sarahjj - Good luck for your 2ww.       

Jilly - Yippee  you have a full team again, perhaps now you can try and find sometime for yourself instead of working all those long hours.

Lisa - Hi welcome to FF, good luck for your 2ww       

Hello Kelly, Starr, Rachelb, Holly, Candy, Molly, KJ and Miss Jules, hope you are all ok after last night.

What a fab night, it was great to meet you all, and put faces to your cyber names!!!!!!!!  We got home about 1.00am, DH slept the whole way home, while I drove through the thick freezing fog, thankfully it cleared by the time we got the M4.  Hope you enjoyed your breakfast, and  Rachelb and Candy you both got home safely.

Can't wait to see the photos.

Need to go and prepare for my interview for tomorrow.  Will be back later

Katherine  (Kat Moon!!!!!!)

xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FISHY!!!   

have a lovely day hun 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Photos Moomin, eeekkkkkk don't remind me................ Got home safely thank you, glad you did to x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday to Babyfish and Katrina - hope its been a good one.....

Just wanted to say a big 'Thank-you' for all your kind words about my Gran.

Also I just wanted to check you all had fun last night - I noticed there is a separate thread for last nights gossip, so I might just be nosy and see how you all got on!! 

Feeling a little nervous and excited about tomorrows meeting about my IVF.....shall let you know how it goes....

Take care, 

Creaky x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I've been a nosey missus and read the meet thread. Sounds like us "slackers" missed a really good evening.
Also wanted to say a big thank you  to my cyberpals mommintroll, jilly, Katrinar, Petal B, catsPJs and creaky for stopping me going  this weekend. You have been stars!

DH  is home and asleep  . I managed to partly  sort out the boiler using the instruction manual so we now have hot water but no heating yet.

Babyfish and Katrinar , hope you had great birthdays.   

Moomin good luck with your interview. Mine's on Friday. We are living parallel lives.

Lots of love and good wishes for next week.
Perky


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just got to sit down after unpacking after getting back from the meet   Had a fab time,thanks to all of you that came it was lovley. Me and dh were so stupid and slept in and missed breakfast though,but when we had some lunch  in Milton Keynes I had to check it came with chips   
I have posted more on the aftermath thread  


Perky-  hope you get some central heating soon  and also hope dh stops being an ****  you have got enough on,men eh 

Creaky-good luck for your appointment  keep us posted 

Jo- so sorry its a bfn for you hunny,remember we are all here no matter what!!!  


Thanks for all you lovlies who thinking of us at the meet!! Think my dh and kat moons dh had a drink for aaaalllll of you   hope you can all come when we have another one   

Smelly Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ok so what can I change my ticker to now??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Good luck for Tuesday - Hope all goes well for you.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jilly - I have just ordered mine!!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Hope you still remember me as have been away for such a long time!! Am very sorry but have been feeling kinda weird and not really up to sharing, which is prob a good thing as would have depressed you all. Having said that I have been keeping up with all your news so am up to date with you all and you are never far from my thoughts.

Firstly, so glad you all had a fab time at the meetthose of you who went, sounded like fun. Will try really hard to come to the next one. Mid Jan sounds good to me (should I start saving now)  

Jilly, thank you for looking out for me and for your concern, you're such a sweetie. Sending you masses of love and luck for next week hun. Lets hope this does the trick like last time!!   

**********, can't believe you've gone, am gonna miss you so much you cheery soul you! Should be over to join you really but not sure can drag myself away just yet. Wishing you all the luck and baby dust in the world sweetpea.  

Erika best of luck with the d/r, hope its going well and the s/e haven't kicked in yet! So sorry to hear about your sister, any news yet?  

Perky me old pal, sorry to see you have been having such a pooey time, hoping things pick up real soon hun. xxx

Catwoman   my lovely, where are you?

 Jess, hows things hun?

Holly all the luck in the world for your ivf/icsi. Have things been sorted with sis yet?

Kj    to your beautiful boy, what a cutie!

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww and a big welcome to all the newbies. Hope all your dreams come true.

Kisses

Sharz xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well have been on the pill for 3 weeks now and although nothing specific am kinda putting feelings down to hormones, don't think the pill has ever really agreed with me. Just been feeling out of sorts which in a way is worse than something more specific! You may remember that I had a bad back about three weeks ago well its definately still there although better. I think I really needed to have complete rest but thats nigh on impossible. I did have a week off work but feel guilty about the time off so can't take any more especially as not been back for long. Toby has been quite ill for the past week or so and had all last week off school and is still not well enough to go back tomorrow. Dh took time off last week to look after him and am relying on family this week. Feel crap about it cos he's my son and i should be with him but just don't feel could cope with any *hit from work if took time off to look after him. Also he's got a physio appt on Wed which I asked work about last week and they didn't look too keen on the idea that I may not be in!! Jesus he's my child for gods sake!!!!

ANYWAY, have got to ring hosp second week of Dec to see if blood tests back and if so MAY be able to start d/r week before Xmas!!! Think that will perk me up.

So thats it in a nutshell..............you can see why i didn't bother you with it can't you!!!!

Thank you to those of you who asked after me xxxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

where can I find the wristbands


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sounds like i missed a brilliant party, hope you all ahad a fab time.


shazia - best of luck, OMG thats only a couple of weeks till you have to call the hosp 

jillypops - glad you got the staffing sorted, now all you have to do is get rid of your eye infection


hope you all are well, just a quickie just now cos am at work

debsxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls
Glad you all had a good time at the meet.
Well I'm on the way to have the first tracking scan, to see wenether the injections are working, hate these scans, I always end up having both types of scans, as my right ovary lies behind my womb so they cant see it with the internal scan (sorry tmi).
Well good luck everyone will let you know what happened later
Claire


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Sounds like the meet was a great success. So sorry I couldn't be there. I just hope I can make the next one and finally put faces to names etc. But you all sound like you had such a lovely time.

Thank you for all your lovely birthday wishes. I had a lovely weekend. We drove down to Dorset on Friday morning with another couple who thankfully, left their baby with her parents. We were in a village next to Sherbourne. Stunning countryside. As I live in London and quite centrally - it's just such a lovely feeling to get out and breath in some fresh air! Went for lovely walks and ate like complete pigs. Diet starts today!!!
Drove back yesterday, which was my actual birthday. Felt a bit flat because we seemed to spend most of the day in the car! Nobody's fault - it's just how it worked out. Anyway - another year older! Ho hum. Out for dinner with girls tonight which should be lovely.

Funny story - (I think anyway...  ) But about 2 years ago, I told my DH that I really wanted a personalised number plate... He told me in no uncertain terms, that he thought they were just a ridiculous wasted of money and I could dream on...and we laughed and that was it. Anyway, bless his little heart, he bought me a personalised number plate for my birthday. How thoughtful. As you know, my nickname is FISH and that's what everyone calls me. So the last 3 letters of the number plate are FSH. And I just cracked up as *Follicle Stimulating Hormone *  was the first thing that sprung to mind! Ahhh - he tried. Don't know if we can change it to be my actual initials, but we're going to try. If we can't, then I'm FSH forever!  

Anyway, must do some work.
Sending love to you all.
Shazia - welcome back darling and hoping the d/r goes well.
Love fsh xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

FSH - loved the number plate story -     Glad you had a good birthday and enjoy your meal out tonight with the girlies.

Claire - Good luck with your scan, let us know how you get on.    

Dillydolly - the information about the wrist  bands is on the site information, on the main menu page.  They are £2.99 each.  Ordered mine yesterday.

Jilly - Hope you are taking it a bit easier today, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.

Holly - How are you doing?  How's the jabbing going?

Kelly - How are you today?  Recovered from the weekend?

Morning everyone else, can't stay here for long as should be preparing for my interview.  My friend called me this morning with a couple of the questions for me to prepare.  I am so nervous.

I think my 2ww could soon be over, have AF type pains today and also have had a slight bleed since Saturday night, although I have also been bleeding on and off last week.  

TMI to follow - but it does not seem like a normal bleed, more of a pinky red and more watery... if that makes sense.  I think deep down I know it hasn't worked this time, but will try and stay positive.

Right back to the interview preparation....... will be back later

Have a happy Monday

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hellllo you lovely people!

Soz been absent    

Perky - what a horrible time you were having.  I felt so bad for you with the cold weather, no heating, hot water and an out of control DH.  Really hope that it's sorted today and you can relax about it.  It's not easy having all those balls in the air and a 2ww as well.  Big loves to you   and     too!

Welcome Lisa401 - hope you're doing ok and     for you too!  As you've already been told, so long you don't test early then the result you get around day 14 should be conclusive.

Goodluck JILLY!!!  Really hoping that it goes well for you tomorrow.  Hope it will start you off on the road to tx again and you recover quickly.  Brilliant to here you've got a full team on board again and you can rest up knowing it's under control   Hope too that your eye is all better - you poor old thing you'll be looking like Erica  

Jo9 - so sorry to read your news.  Will pm you in a bit.

VB - Buckingham was great!!  Found a fab shop there and my friend who came with me spent a small fortune!!  Sorry you couldn't make it.... but hope you had a great weekend anyway.

Moomin - Great to hear all ok getting home.  I'll chat about all that on the other thread but just want to say that watery pinky blood could be a good sign!!!!  I've heard from those mysterious women who achieve BFP's that they have experienced this so I'm sending you a whole heap of            that it's all for the right reasons and please don't give up!!  We  have to have that hope.  Good luck with your interview today!!!!

Creaky - how did you get on??  Thinking of you lovely.

Shazia - been worried by your absence.  Really sounds like it's been rough for you lately and I can understand how upset you are over works attitude to time off for Toby.  Hope he's ok the poor button.  It can't be easy and hope this week sorts itself out ok.  Also hope the next couple of weeks fly for you and you can stop taking the nasty pill and move on to starting tx 

Fishy - laughed my socks off with the FSH number plate!!  That's fantastic!!!  Bless him.  So glad you had a nice weekend away - hope your night out with the girls was a good one too. 

Claire1 - good luck with your scan today!!  Let us know how you got on!!

Brilliant news about the FF wristbands - definitley going to get those!!!

Molly - hope today went well  

KJ -  

Thinking of you Catwoman and Jess............

Love ya all
H xxxxxxx

PS jabbing going well. I'm feeling v upbeat at the moment and so far no nasty side effects....


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone- wasnt around last week as i wasnt very well   . Had a virus, but am feeling much perkier today. Have loads to do at work today so will catch up with you all on Wednesday. Went to hosp on Thurday and endo has gone so we started stimming--yeah!!! Scan tomorrow to see how those little follies are getting on and hopefully EC next Wednesday. ARGHHHHHHH.

Holly, glad the jabs are going well- how mad is the Puregon Pen- DH went a funny shade of white whilst watching the video. 

Hello to everyone else. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Manda - we were talking about you on Saturday night and wondering where you had gone to again.  Sorry you've not been well   Really pleased to hear you're on your journey now tho!!  Wooohooo!  I've given up on the damn pen - couldn't get it to work this time so I'm braving using the syringe on it's own.  Your poor white faced DH!!  Mine seems to concentrate astutely on the TV and pretend I'm not doing it!  Aaah well we all cope in our own way I guess...

xx
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
    what have a done to you??

Jilly
Hope the eye clears up soon, do you look like this         

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

The meet sounded great, hope you all enjoyed it   
Jo - Hope it wasn't AF hunny    fingers still crossed for you. Good luck for cons appt Wed hope everything works out how you want it to. Must admit to going to Debenhams Thu night myself, got home at 11pm   
Molly - Cheeky   what do you mean? Hope that tummy feels better   
Kj - How's the lovely Caleb settling in   cute little bundle that he is. Hope you don't have too many sleepless nights & believe me you wouldn't want the surprise I'm sending Jilly  
Holly - Fab news that Friday went well & you are now stimming. Wishing you bucket loads of   
Perky -   My you're having a time of it pet with SD, hubby, house, friends news (very sad) please take care of yourself. 
Fishy - Sorry to hear about your cyst   but you have the right attitude, what's a week? Belated   for yesterday & I loved the FSH!!
Struthie -    for testing today.
Katherine -   for interview today &   
Manda - Sorry you've been poorly & hope you feel better soon. Blimey tx is moving on, glad it's all going to plan, ec next Weds   will be thinking of you.
Deborah - Hope you had a great Xmas night out   
Lisa - Welcome to the site   the girls are great & will help & support you through good times & bad. Good luck for testing on 26th.
Claire -    for your scan today.
Jilly - What do you mean......................I AM normal. Just because I've befriended you doesn't mean I'm mad.................actually thinking about if you're my mate I MUST be mad    Glad staffing problem is sorted & you can relax a bit more after tomorrow. Will be thinking of you    postie should make you smile Weds   
Shazia - Good to see you back   sorry to hear about bad back & Toby being poorly hope you're both better soon. D/r just before Xmas   bet you can't wait!!
Creaky - Good to hear you had a great holiday but very sorry to hear about your grandmother   Lots of luck for your IVF meet today & wedding dress? What date do you get married then......how exciting   
 Kelly, Catspj's, Sair, Catwoman, Petal, Jess, Sair, Katrinar & everyone else hope you all have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

hi
Thanks for the thoughts and best wishes.
Well there was nothing there   not 1 follicles, not even a sign of 1 developing, seems the injections aren't working as well as I thought they would  .  I asked if this was normal when i went to the clinic, but it was the   midwife (who seems to think that she is better than everyone) so I didn't get any support. she just told me "we'll see you on day 11", and almost pushed me out of the door, I had to ask for more injections as she was pushing me out of the door (not literally). Well I suppose I'll carry on with the injections, and maybe they increase the amount when I go on weds.

Good luck
Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right that is it, the suit is on, the preparation is done, and I am now off to my interview.  I am so nervous it is unbelievable.  Normally I am ok at interviews. 

Will be back later to tell you all how it went.

Take care

xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry cant stop long,

Just wanted to wish Moomin good luck for her interview,sorry its late Katherine  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New IUI baby arrived!!   
   

Lucy Lou who is an iui girly from earlier this year has had a little boy Elliot on 28th October weighing just 2lbs 1oz.  He's v early but all are doing well!

Great news  

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS FROM THE MEET ARE NOW IN THE GALLERY


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice photo's but whats the story behind the chips/potatoes?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

The story goes:

Whe everyone had their main course in front of them it went quiet,but then a waiter came out with all the vedg   so we all sat there waiting for potatoes or chips (cos we are all as common as muck ) and none came.

So when the waiter came back we all bombarded him to ask him where are the potatoes/chips and the waiter said (he is french by the way)

ooohhh !!! Zee chef vil not be hhhapee wiv coookin ze chips !!!

Then( I think it was KJ  ) said something like "well can you go back and ask him to do some chips    think she scared the sh*t out of the poor man  

You had to be there but it was v.v. funny   

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

It was funny!  

Thank you for posting the pics in the gallery!!  They're great to see    Also love your French accent!!!

H xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there
Life's gone from bad to worse.
This morning my DH insisted on going to work. I made him get a black cab so he could put his leg off. Then I went to the car & saw that all our windows had been smashed in during the night.
I went to work on the 2 hr tube, train, bus, bus route, sorted out what I could there and have now come home to try and get the car fixed. The police were useless but gave a ref number. I'm wating for the glass man now. And I've just given the boilerman an earful as the house is still cold. and he recons he might fit us in on Wednesday. If you know a good boilerman in Islington, please PM me.  And now DH has been sent home from work looking really sick and has taken to bed. Far too   to do any personals, but will be back later with update and proper catch up.
Perky


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

gawd perks, what a lot of [email protected] going on, sorry but i think i've missed what dh's had done to his leg? tell him from me that whatever it is it sounds like he should be taking it easy  

the other funny thing about the chips/poatoes thing was that the waiter seemd to be at war with the chef cos he mumbled (frenchly) something like 'we have a chef who does not like to cook potatoes, zis is not my opinion but zere we go' i think that was the point where i got a bit stroppy and ordered him to go and find something....i mean for gods sake what a thing to say, ooh i'd have liked to go and see ze chef myself 

when i got back yesterday our friends had been visiting with our godson max. Caleb by all accounts had been a nightmare and wouldnt leave him alone, dh said it was like he was possessed  we are arranging another max visit this week cos on sun we are having him for 24 hrs whilst his parents are away and it could be quite stressful if caleb hasnt got used to him! my firends had all been out on a girly shopping eve to debenhams last week and they had bought him a pressie - v funny...we have a bit of an in joke around handbags cos one of my friends cant stop buying them..so guess what Caleb got - a little mini suitcase with dogs on it  we are using it to keep all his toys in and we'll use it when we go away to put his things in!! bless....

fish - just LOVE your new number plate  clever dh 

right gotta fly, am meant to be helping dh move a ton of logs from the driveway

laters

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Back from the interview, it was only 15 mins, told I would get a call this afternoon, so sitting patiently by the phone.  Hate this waiting game.

Will be back later once I have had the call.  Off to look at the photos now from Saturday night

Kelly thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Perks - this is terrible!  What is going on?!   You've enough to cope with.  I say have a good cry and be a bit vulnerable for a bit.  It's amazing the way people rally when they see how upset you are.  Hope you're managing to keep warm and have your car sorted again.  Little thugs    That will teach DH a bit of a lesson for overdoing it.  Let him know he's only going to do himself more harm than good as his body will take a lot longer to heal if he doesn't take it easy now.  Big ^cuddleup^ to you.

Moomin - hope those nerves are steadying!!  Good luck with phone call!

KJ - laughed out loud with handbag bizzo!  V funny - but very important pet accessory!!  What was Caleb doing with Max?  Our very possessive cat back home in NZ used to get really jealous when friends babies visited and while I was playing with them she would bite me on the leg!  She knew she was our baby and couldn't bear for us to be giving attention to anyone else.  Heaven forbid what she would have done if we had had one of our own...  

Should clarify - I look a bit p*ssed in the photos but I can assure you I was only drinking water all night.  I think everyone was v glad of that!!

H xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,


Perky-hunny so sorry things just seem to still be piling ontop of you  really hope your dh is better soon,and as for your car,thats terrible,thinking of you loads.

Moomin-I reckon the jobs in the bag!!I used to interview and when I knew we had found "the" person I always said I would call them later    

Big love to everyone else-how are we all

Well I can put a new ticker on now.Care called today and we are going for our egg share appointment  

Got to go now as I have got to go to my mother-in-laws to look at her new extension and help her choose paint colours etc,she only calls when she wants something!!!! And Oli has a stinking cold and michael is at work early so I have got to wrap him up and drag him out  

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

& I have started bleeding, 8 days before testing so I think it's all over this month.
 Perky


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Perky,

Hang in there hunny,it could be implantation bleeding                    

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right ladies   
Just like Julie   the time has come for me to say     

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your help, advice, love & support through good times & bad. I will   all but will stay in touch. I've known for a while that I should move threads but it always feels like such a big step probably because it's closure on yet another lot of treatment & another chapter of my life. I joined the site in Aug/Sept last year & spent 7 months on the Clomid boards before joining the IUI girls in March this year & although my last IUI failed in July I have stayed with my IUI friends in my "comfort zone". The Clomid girls were fantastic, the IUI girls equally so & I know the IVF girls will be the same   It's time to move on now as I'm down regging, things have moved on that much further & it's time to admit to myself that I am an IVF chick. I've only delayed admitting it to myself because it feels like "last chance saloon"   

I want to wish you all.....................all the very best, lots of   & even more  Take care everyone & NEVER loose sight of your dream.................  it will all be worth it in the end.

Special loves     to my mate Jilly & in the nicest possible way I hope I don't see you on the IVF thread.   tomorrow hunny, will be thinking of you & will text you.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Perky no - I really hope it's not AF.  Way too early and hoping that it's all going to be ok      Hate to be graphic but is it bright red flow or a pinky spotting?  There's a little hope if it's the former and a lot of hope if it's the latter   for everything that is not going the way it should be.

Erica - see you there sweetie. I know how you feel - the options feel like they are getting fewer so making the move is a very big step to get your head around.  With you all the way though  

Kelly - replied on the other thread but v v v pleased things are moving along so well and Care is sounding so good!!  Hope MIL isn't too much for you tonight  

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erika - We will miss you and also miss the banter between you and Jilly.  Plus also your Friday Sausages.

Kelly - That is fab news hopefully you will soon be on your way again.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

hi
Thanks for the thoughts and best wishes.
Well there was nothing there   not 1 follicles, not even a sign of 1 developing, seems the injections aren't working as well as I thought they would  .  I asked if this was normal when i went to the clinic, but it was the   midwife (who seems to think that she is better than everyone) so I didn't get any support. she just told me "we'll see you on day 11", and almost pushed me out of the door, I had to ask for more injections as she was pushing me out of the door (not literally). Well I suppose I'll carry on with the injections, and maybe they increase the amount when I go on weds.

Thoughts are with you Perky don't worry may just be implant bleeding fingers crossed

Good luck
Claire


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

A really quick one for Claire1 - I didnt have any sign of follies for days on both my IUI's, if I remember rightly I didn't ovulate until DAY 19 on both of them! Don't lose faith, your body may just be a little slow at responding. 

To everyone a big HI!

IVF meeting went well - have my drugs already even though I dont start downregging until mid Jan!

Must dash - got to go shopping so DP can have some dinner!

Krysia x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hello lovelies,

 Well no good news from me I am afraid...I have started spotting .  I don't feel too bad at the mo...but I know that when DP gets in and I tell him that's when the   will start.  We'll have a talk tonight but I think we'll go straight ahead with the next IUI; cos I didn't take clomid, I don't need to have a break between treatments.  I think it'll help me get through this if I know I've scans etc. booked for the next cycle.  I think I'll also phone to sort out some acupuncture this month too.  

To top it all I've been sneezing like mad and think I've got a cold on the way.  It's this bloody freezing weather...or some brat in my class spreading their germs!!!!!

Jo - so sorry it was a   for you too this month.  Are you having treatment next month?

Jillypops - hope your eye infection soon clears up, hun.

Shazia - Hope you are feeling ok.  I've got my fingers crossed for you that you can start the down regging soon.

Moomin - any interview news?

Babyfish - glad you had a fab birthday.    at your number plate story!!

Holly - hi!  Glad your jabbing is going ok, not too many bruises I hope?

Perky - poor you hun what a real nightmare you are having at the mo.  Thinking of you    Surely you are bleeding much to early for it to be AF.  I really hope so.

Erica - I will miss you..bye...take care of yourself.

A big hello to everyone I've missed.          to everyone on 2WW.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky you having a some time of it just now wish I could give you a hug myself but here is a cyber one   hope its not AF.

Erika I will miss you hun, good luck with the IVF hope you get your dream hun.

Jilly good luck for tomorrow and glas the staffing situation is sorted.

Holly glad injections are going well.

Claire1 sorry hear about no follies maybe you need to up the dose, I would ask to speak to cons to put your mind at rest if not happy with nurse.

Moomin missed you earlier hope you got the job.

Kelly good luck with appt.

Love Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Katrina

No news yet from interview.  Dont' worry i will post as soon as I know


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs.
Bleeding has stopped again. Holly it was bright red (sorry everyone if TMI but she asked!)  I know it is too early for AF but my cycles are   at the best of times.
You won't believe this but I now have two interviews this week.
Some of you will remember that DH was made redundant. He and I applied for a job as a jobshare & didn't hear any more about it. This evening we got an email saying we have an interview on Thursday morning at 10.30. We have to do a ten minute presentation and write some bits which we need to send in by Wednesday, but otherwise, no pressure!!!
It would be great if it did work out becuae the interview I've got on Friday is for a part time job so they coud dovetail nicely into each other. Think I'm due a bit of luck.

Moomin, got everyhing crossed for you. Hope you hear tomorrow!  

Sair , really sorry it didn't work out for you hun. It's tough isn't it? Hope your cold gets better too.

Shazia   hello my original fertility friend   . So lovely to see you back and so sorry you've had a bad time of it.
Ignore work and thier [email protected] attitude, easy for me to say I know, but hang in there. You were sorely missed   .

KJ Caleb's case sounds lovely. Bless him.

Holly, thanks for all your advice. Was nice to see pics of you on the meet photos. Lovely shoes. 

Babyfish, or should that be babyFSH, it put a smile on my face.  

Creaky, lovely news that yuou have the drugs already. These weeks will fly by now that Christmas is round the corner.

Jilly, hope your eye is better soon  

 Erica. I will  Thank you for all your kindness and    for you. Hope you are not there long and will come back soon to show us your bubba.

Kelly, hope you and Oli got on OK at MILs. 


Massive sorry to everyone I've missed. I know there are more peeps but am being a total numnut tonight and can't think straight so will say   for now and get some shut eye.

Love,
Perky


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just wanted to quickly send Jillypoo a huge   and loads of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you all day. Hope all goes to plan. Big     

Shazia xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just wanted to drop on and say hope u all had a fab time at the meet..

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Well I had fun last night (NOT) Oliver had an asthma attack round at my MIL'S,he had a cold and a little cough anyway but I deffo spotted the signs when it started,it reminded me of when I got them when I was little    I rushed him down to the doctors at 5,the nurse checked his breathing and tried to use the nebulizer but he freaked  so she tried an inhalor with the kiddie bit on that they breath through and 10 minutes later he was fine!! He then saw the doctor,she said his breathing was still abit rapid so she wrote a prescription for steroids,inhalor and antibiotics.So MIL had to rush me to the other side of town to the only chemist that was open(just) so I could get the meds for him. He would have had to go into hospital if I couldnt of got them,so that was a relief.

So I dosed him up and he slept in with me last night,then this morning he woke up full of beans and got dressed for school  so he has gone in,his teacher knows all about it and there are alreadt 2 kids in his class with asthma. So panic over  

So sorry not got enough time for personals apart from

Erica- I had an inkling you would be leaving us soon and I totally understand why.Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with everything and to say thanks for helping me through on the clomid board and on here,I too will soon be following you so you cant escape that easily.  

Jilly-thinking of you loads today sweetie   

Moomin-any news yet hunny


Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - How frightening that must have been for you.  Can remember my brother when he was little having asthma attacks and  being really scared.

No news yet from the interview although I had a couple of emails from my friend saying I may find out in the next couple of days, definiately within the next 7 (more waiting), she also said that I interviewed very well, and when she went back into her manager after I had left, she said to him that was a very quick interview and he said well she gave good answers and he didn't have to do much digging to get more information out of me.  Oh well will have to wait and see.

100% convinced that AF is well and truely on her way as have strong AF type pains at the moment, and also I am still bleeding on and off.  The bleeding has been going on since I had the IUI last week, might email my consultant later to see if this is normal and see what he says.

Perky - Glad your bleeding has stopped, lets hope it was implantation bleeding for you.    .  How is your DH - hope he is behaving himself today.  

   to everyone else.  I will be back later with more personals.

Have a good Tuesday

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - we're with you!  Hopefully you can feel us all holding your hand  

H xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

See.................I can't let go of you all  just won't be in touch as often!!
Moomin - Thanks &   for testing next week & the interviews.
Claire -  hope it's not AF hun &  to that stupid insensitive bint yesterday as if all this isn't traumatic enough.
Perky - Hope it's implantation   & best of luck with your interviews.
Sarah - I did IUI with Clomid & didn't take breaks between each go  I was allowed to do them straight off. Hope it's not AF & that your cold clears up.
Katrinar -  take care sweetie.
Kelly - Think you're my shadow  see you on the IVF thread.
Jilly -    for today nut bag, thinking of you & hoping if they turn the trolley round they might implant another brain cell because yours gets lonely   I think you will find I'm a
Clomid turned IUI turned IVF Chick!!

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I can not believe how quiet it is on here now that Julie, Erika, Holly and others have left us for the IVF thread.

I am starting to feel really lonely.     

Jilly - Hope today went ok have been thinking about you all day. Now just make sure you rest for a couple of days now.

Still no news yet from the interview, How I hate all this waiting around...   

Had to fill in loads of forms today before my meeting at the job centre tomorrow.... you need a degree to be able to fill all of them in, they want so much information, talk about putting people off claiming what is due to them.

Dreading going tomorrow as the local job centre is not the best in the world and all the staff are really patronising. Could do without that at the moment.

Oh well, hope there are more people about tomorrow

xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

moomin-sorry you are having a rought time at the moment,waiting is so bad as we all know..good luck tomorrow

and for next week 

ck6-where are youuuuuu 

it is very quite on here is'nt it

got to go a cook dinner...oh the joys of life 

hello to everyone else,will be back later for some more personals

luv petal


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
Good luck for tomorrow moomin, I know what you mean they think that they're better than everyone else.

Girls need some advise, as you may know there's a right happy nurse in my clinic and I really feel that she has an issue with me, she's not at all supportive, and clams up when I ask for information, (and that doesn't make a good nurse).  I'm going for another scan in  the morning and fingers crossed that she's not there.  I really don't know what to do, I don't want to complain as it may hinder my treatment and I really don't need the stress.  
Sorry to go on, but needed another oppinion, DH just told me to ignore her, but it 's hard.

 to you all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*I GOT THE JOB*

Just had a call from my friend and unofficially the job is mine, just waiting now for the official call, for which I have to act surprised when I get it! They are just waiting for the funding to go through. Going to be lots of hard work as setting up a new department, but it will be a new challenge.

She is trying to sort out my hours as it is a 24/7 work place, which means working weekends but can cope with that. Will be great to be working with my friend again.

Oh I am so excited, at least tomorrow when i go to the job centre I can tell them that I have got a job!!!

Right off to cook tea now!!!!


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MOONMIN - WELL DONE YOU!!!!!
     ​


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATION MOONMIN-SO PLEASED FOR YOU

claire-so sorry to hear about the nusre at your clinic,don't stress yourself out about her,not really sure what you can do,you can ignore her if you can or have a quite word with another nurse,if there is a nice one there.you pay them alot of money and for her to be nice to you is not much to ask.i would have a word with someone....i bet it is not an issue just with you i bet she is just that kind of person,if you know what i mean


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yay - Well done Moomin!! First piece of good news - now eagerly awaiting the second!!!

Claire - sounds like a really tricky situation you have there.... hmmm. Not sure what the best course of action is apart from going down an official complaints route, but this could be a lengthy hassle of a process. Maybe if you are feeling brave confront her and say that you don't wish to cause ill feeling but you feel she has little time for you and you are concerned about it  Good luck tomorrow and hope for your sake she's not there.

Kelly - did mean to say how horrible for you and little Ollie last night. Thank goodness you were on to it and avoided it going further. Hope he's had a good day and is back to himself 

Perky - how are you today hun?

H xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Moomin congratulations     

Thanks, for the advise, still don't know what to do, perhaps I'll see how it goes and if there's no improvement then I'll say something.  My mum works with the consultant so I may get her to have a word for me.

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

moomion - congratulations         


hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats Moomin   .  

Claire1, I would see how tomorrow goes and if no joy then speak to mum to have a word, she could be just a horrible person and other people may have complained already.

Jillypops thinking of you, hope everything went well.

Kelly sorry to hear about Olli, glad hes feelin better, you must have been so worried, at least you knew what to do.

Perky   

Lots of love Katrina


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well done Moomin, great news

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.0.html link to possible dates for another meet incase you have missed it C x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Candy - Have already put my vote in, DH can't wait!  Think we will make sure that we stay over next time!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly

So glad you are ok hun, have been thinking about you all day, wondering how you were getting on.  

Just make sure you take it easy now, and no going to the bar to see how the staff are getting on, they can cope without you for a couple of days.

Go and tuck yourself up in bed, and will catch up with you once you are up and about.

Sending you lots of      

Take care

Katherine

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats on the job offer Moomin!  Lets hope the news next week is equally great!

Jilly, I've sent you a PM.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY Moomin   well done you 

awww Jilly - get well    to you. sorry you feel a bit rough but good to hear tubes are clear  now rest up you. the only energy you are allowed to expend is sitting and typing posts on FF 

kj xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - hope you're feeling much better today and are taking it easy.  Good to hear that tubes are all ok and now you're on to your next steps   

Deb - hope you're ok?

Catspj's - how's you?

Perky - wondering if things are getting better?  Hope so my lovely  

Moomin - bet you can't wait to tell the Jobcentre you don't need them    

Claire - hoping your apptmt goes well and nasty nurse is not there!

Molly -  

KJ - I see you were online late again... hope Caleb's not keeping you up again...

Kelly - how's the job going?

Katrinar - all ok for you?  

Trying to keep warm here today!  4 layers on and two heaters!!

xx's to all
H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Well are you ready for a good laugh!!!  Just got back from the job centre, went in yesterday to collect the correct forms as they sent me the wrong ones, only to be told this morning that the form I had been given was the wrong form.  So now on form number 3.  Told them that I have receive pay from my last job which I left 2 weeks ago which takes me to the end of the month and that  I have an unofficial job offer, just waiting for the call to tell me officially and to give me my start date.

So with new form in hand off I went with another appointment to go back next week!  What a waste of time!  But I had to a laugh otherwise i think I would have cried.  My DH will think it is bonkers.  

Jilly - Great to see on the board this morning - How are you feeling?  Hope you are feeling less sore now.

Holly -    at the number of layers you are wearing and your 2 heaters!!  I went out to the job centre in just a jumper and no coat, oh and a scarf and I was b****y freezing, didn't help that I was early and the job centre did not open until 10am.  Home now for a nice hot cuppa!

KJ - Hope Caleb is not keeping you awake at night as you seem to be posting quite late these days.

Perky - How are you feeling today hun?  How's is DH?  Any sign of getting your heating fixed.

Creaky - Hope the funeral went ok yesterday

Kelly - How are you today?  Hope Oli is ok. Richard asked if Michael was going to go to the meet in January?

  to everyone else that I have missed.  

Hope  you all have a good Wednesday.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm with holly - i've got 3 layers on and have had the heating on 24 hrs since last thurs!! but night time is to stop Caleb getting a cold 

he's being fine at night - have just been trying to go to bed a little later so we can give him a late night trip in the garden and then hopefully sleep the night - so far so good - he doesnt squeak till 7.30/8 and holds on till we get doen there and does a HUGE wee when we let him out  also theres been late night things on tv i've been watching. and of course dh isnt going to work so we know we can lie in a bit - he used to be up at 6.30....

moomin - job centre sound completely incompetant (have just tried 5 ways of spelling that - did i get it right? wheres jessp when you need her!) what more would you expect from a govt run agency 

jilly - hows you feeling today sweets? in your honour we are calling Caleb puppypops or twinklepops now and again 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

That is fab news about having the 3 goes.  

Just make sure you take it easy today, settle yourself down in front of day time TV,  and just chill.  No more locking up..  Or else will send       round to sort you out!!!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI girls

Well it really freezing here today think we might get a bit of    if it stays like this, the only thing is I cant work the central heating so cant turn it up (having a   day), so me and the day are huddled around the fire.

I went to the clinic this morning and I have 3 follicles (1 13mm and 2 11mm), and lots of small ones (less than 8mm).  And yes that nurse was there, but she was surprisingly pleasant, so maybe I've just caught her on a bad day/ or she's having a good day today, so didn't say antthing.

Moomin have you heard anything about the job yet?

Jilly take it easy, every surgery is different and you react differently to them.

Will pop back in later
Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Claire

Glad your scan went ok today and that the nurse was in a better moon.  Perhaps she had PMT before?!!!!

I have unofficially got the job... I am now just waiting for the official phone call with all the details and the start date.  I am very excited.

It is cold here today as well, we don't very often get snow down here on the south coast.  Where abouts in South Wales are you?

Take care

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
Moomin we're in Pontypridd it's about 7 miles from Cardiff. Hope you hear from them soon.

Claire


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way

>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42565.0.html

PS Claire so glad nasty nurse was in better spirits today and follies are sound good 

Moomin -  soon   

H xx


----------

